# MPC 1/24 Ju87-B Stuka build



## Dr.VanNostrin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Guys.. its been awhile! So I've stared back on my vintage MPC Junkers Ju87-B 1/24 build after setting it aside for quite a while! Just wanted to let you guys know I'm back in and wanted to ask if anyone has finished this kit, has any tips or photos of their build. I would really like to see anything that anyone has regarding this model. I built one when I was a kid.. (I'm 44 now...) when they were available in stores such as TG&Y... my favorite dollar store! She had a yellow nose and a camo body. Man I wish I still had that bird, but if I remember correctly, she went down hard in the backyard during a fierce battle with some drunken cylons. Anyway if you boys have anything, drop me a line will ya!?

Dr.V

......good to be back with you slackers!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice to see you back.... I hope these drunken cylons weren't blondes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)




----------

